# Texans - Keep an eye on ads? FOUND BOTH GOATS!



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I must be the only person in the world whose paychecks run away.

Seriously though, I have lost two goats. Wednesday morning, I went over to my friend and client's home to pick out a goat. This goat was to be in payment for the renewal of her website hosting (Honey Doe Farm). I was really interested in adding a La Mancha cross, to bring in some milk.

We had a great time chatting and looking at her beautiful herd, and then I picked a lovely golden doe with elf ears that is bred back to a Nigerian buck.

After more chatting, she offered me another Nigerian doe, since she was trying to cut down on her mini herd. Excited, I picked out a rich red doe with white markings, as I would *love* to add that color into my herd. She is bred back to the same Nigerian.

I was well pleased and we chatted a while longer and I took the two lovelies home. I set them up in the Quarantine pen and left them hay and water. Later that afternoon I decided to have a bit of a nap. My husband checked on the new girls before he left. But I woke up several hours to silence . . . no yelling crying goats.

Sure enough, the silly buggers were gone. No doubt they jumped out using the little shelter which I had foolishly left too close to the fence. After that, who knows where they went.

I spent hours searching, but it was pitch black. My husband came home around midnight and searched as well. The next morning the breeder came over with her husband and we searched with one of their working dogs. No luck.

I went out later on horseback, still no luck. I came home and put in a call to the Livestock Officer in our area, leaving a description. I did the same with the local feedstores. I've put up a notice at the Post Office and spoken with as many neighbors as I can. Thankfully, if they're spotted, MOST of the locals will know they likely come from the "crazy goat chick in pajamas on the corner."

I am exhausted. I've been out almost constantly, searching. It poured rain last night and I hope they had somewhere to get out of the weather. I pray nothing has gotten hold of them. I actually hope someone managed to lure them into a pen and have them locked up, not sure where they came from.

These are valuable does. These represent a huge loss for me if they aren't found. But even if they had been free goats, I'd be out there searching. The idea of them being frightened and lost somewhere breaks my heart.

I will keep you guys updated. The breeder is coming back out on Sunday to help me search again. 

- The does are red with white markings on the side, and gold with no ears. The red doe has tattooed ears which I have on file. The Mancha doe might have a tattoo on the tail webbing, but I don't have that info on hand. I can get it from the breeder if need be. 

Please, my Texan friends, if you hear anything about anyone finding goats, or see any ads that might be these girls, please contact me. PM me through here or email me. 

Thank you so much! I refuse to give up hope, these girls are out there SOMEWHERE.


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Texans - Keep an eye on sale ads for me? Missing two goa*

You might try contacting NetPosse http://netposse.com/. Their specialty is horses. They send alerts out to all of their members about lost/stolen horses, farm equipment, tack etc. The alert go to thousands of people all over the country and they have people who frequent livestock auctions looking for lost/stolen horses. I'm sure they would list goats also. This could help you two ways - if a horse person in your area was out riding and found your goats they would know that you were looking for them or if someone foud your goats and wanted to make a quick buck by taking them to an auction someone might see and recognize them.

Jen


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Texans - Keep an eye on sale ads for me? Missing two goa*



LuvmyGoaties said:


> You might try contacting NetPosse http://netposse.com/. Their specialty is horses. They send alerts out to all of their members about lost/stolen horses, farm equipment, tack etc. The alert go to thousands of people all over the country and they have people who frequent livestock auctions looking for lost/stolen horses. I'm sure they would list goats also. This could help you two ways - if a horse person in your area was out riding and found your goats they would know that you were looking for them or if someone foud your goats and wanted to make a quick buck by taking them to an auction someone might see and recognize them.
> 
> Jen


That's a good idea. I'm familiar with netposse but they didn't cross my mind. Thank you for the reminder.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Texans - Keep an eye on sale ads for me? Missing two goa*

Also put it in the farm ads on craigslist..


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Texans - Keep an eye on sale ads for me? Missing two goa*

I have. Going to branch out and post in as many areas as I can. CL gets mad if you do that but oh well. lol


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: Texans - Keep an eye on sale ads for me? Missing two goa*

Also contact animals control and your local sheriffs office (which can act as animal control). You are definitely doing all you can. Hopefully the daylight hours will prove more fruitful.


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Texans - Keep an eye on sale ads for me? Missing two goa*

Oh, yeah - contact all vets, especially large animal vets, in your area. I know if a large/livestock type animal is found in my area people tend to contact the local vets to see if they know the animal or if someone found them and one or both were injured they may contact a vet.

Jen


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Texans - Keep an eye on sale ads for me? Missing two goa*



LuvmyGoaties said:


> Oh, yeah - contact all vets, especially large animal vets, in your area. I know if a large/livestock type animal is found in my area people tend to contact the local vets to see if they know the animal or if someone found them and one or both were injured they may contact a vet.
> 
> Jen


Of course, why didn't I think of the vets. On Monday I will call the local vets and leave a description with them too. Thank you


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Texans - Keep an eye on sale ads for me? Missing two goa*

i am sooo sorry your goats have run away.....new goats never know how good they have it till after a few days at the new home 

Please keep us updated!! I hope you find them safe and sound :hug:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Texans - Keep an eye on sale ads for me? Missing two goa*

I will keep my eyes/ears open for you (we are in texas as well) I will watch CL. I pray you find them--silly little things. How far are you from the breeders house? Anychance you are close enough they would try to travel back there?


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Texans - Keep an eye on sale ads for me? Missing two goa*

I was thinking the same thing...could they be trying to get back to the breeders home? I am sorry they are lost and hope you find them soon! Sounds like you have all bases covered. Have you made the rounds to people who have goats or barns in your area?


----------



## goattee22 (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Texans - Keep an eye on sale ads for me? Missing two goa*

I will keep an eye out as well....i check Craigslist every hour almost so i will see them if they are posted! Im sorry this has happened to you


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Texans - Keep an eye on sale ads for me? Missing two goa*

Can't do much to help...but good luck with your search...i'm sure they'll turn up soon! :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Texans - Keep an eye on sale ads for me? Missing two goa*

How terrible... hope you find them.... :hug: ray:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Texans - Keep an eye on sale ads for me? Missing two goa*

One doe has been found - the red Nigerian girl. Someone's dogs pinned her in their shed and they caught her and penned her up and asked at the feedstore and got my information. BLESS THEM! The little red doe is home safe, escape route fixed. She's been given pro-bios and appears to be in okay shape. We have permission to go search the properties around where the doe was found for the other doe. About a mile from here. Thinking of naming the red doe Gypsy.

The breeder is actually fairly close to me, although a bit far for a goat to travel! She is maybe 20 miles away I think. I don't drive so I don't tend to think about those things. We did joke about "homing instinct" and whatnot.

The mancha girl is still missing - they must have gotten separated. We're going to continue to search, but I am SO grateful to have found one of them safe.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Texans - Keep an eye on sale ads for me? Missing two goa*

So glad to hear the good news about "Gypsy"..perfect name! Hope the other vagabond shows up soon!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Texans - Keep an eye on sale ads for me? Missing two goa*

Thank goodness the little one is home safe! :hug: Hope you can find the mancha!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Texans - Keep an eye on sale ads for me? Missing two goa*

That is wonderful news... you found one of them.... :thumb: :hug:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Texans - Keep an eye on ads? Missing two goats. - ONE FO*

Thank you everyone. This has been a pretty stressful few days.

Here's the little rascal..










Check out the skull on her side...weird, eh? I didn't notice it until some FB friends pointed it out.

The breeder is coming over in a bit and we're going to search those fields...if need be, it's close enough for me to go again tomorrow on horseback and search more.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Texans - Keep an eye on ads? Missing two goats. - ONE FO*

She is very pretty! I am so glad you found her. I am praying for a safe return for the lamancha doeling. Poor little thing!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Texans - Keep an eye on ads? Missing two goats. - ONE FO*

No luck searching the area "Gypsy" was found. I am thinking at this point, she's either gone much further than we would have originally guessed, she's dead, or she's penned up somewhere by someone.

Even if WE never find her, I hope it's the third option. Better safe with someone kind than out there alone or dead.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Texans - Keep an eye on ads? Missing two goats. - ONE FO*

Saw that you got the red one back on FB. So glad one of hem is home safe.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Texans - Keep an eye on ads? Missing two goats. - ONE FO*

I'm glad you found one of your girls and she is safe and sound :stars: I'm praying you find the other doe soon and she is alright ray: Good luck :hug:


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Texans - Keep an eye on ads? Missing two goats. - ONE FO*

This is horrible and I will keep my ears open as well. I am glad that you found the one, and just because I would have to name her Skull Candy Red. Like you I hope that someone has found the other doe, don't give up yet and keep checking with your contacts.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Texans - Keep an eye on ads? Missing two goats. - ONE FO*

So happy to hear you found one! Don't give up hope on #2. She has be around somewhere and someone will find her and bring her home to you!


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Texans - Keep an eye on ads? Missing two goats. - ONE FO*

Glad you found at least one! and hopefully the other one will turn up somewhere.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Wow! I honestly cannot believe it.

I have to admit, I'd given up hope that we'd ever find her. Too many stray dogs, coyotes, wild hogs in the area, plus all the highways!

But this morning I got a call from a kind older chicken farmer. A goat had come up to his grandkids over the weekend and played with them, and he penned her up. He went to the PO this morning and saw one of my signs.

It was Yumi! I couldn't thank him enough.

She was over TEN miles away. 

Can you believe it????


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow! That's amazing! So glad you found them both!!!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

:stars: Glad you got your girls back :leap:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Thats wonderful news! Amazing!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Man was she ever a wandering girl! So glad you got them both back...now lock them up for bad behavior!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

WOW!! what a trip she's been on! So glad you have them both back!!!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

:shocked: Wow, ten miles away! That girl has got some legs on her! That is fantastic that you got both of them back, and that they are safe and sound! :leap: :leap:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh wow! Glad you found her!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am so glad you got them both back and I can not believe she got so far away.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I am so thankful that you found your 2nd goat! That is soooo awesome! Congrats to you and congrats to your pursuit of finding them and that you were so steadfast you found the 2nd several weeks later! Wow that is so cool!!!

:stars: 

They are both beautiful goats and I am so happy you got them back :greengrin:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

So glad she is home safe and sound!!


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

Congratulations! So glad you found her! :clap:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

WOW!!! That is amazing!! Glad you have her back!!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

THANK YOU to everyone for sharing this adventure with me! It's been a heck of an ordeal, but through the GOODNESS of people, these babies are home. 

Gypsy has learned that this is indeed home and has no inclination to escape anymore,but Yumi will be locked up for a while until she learns that too


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm so glad you found both goats and they are unharmed and safe! YAY! :leap: :leap:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm so happy! They certainly have a fantastic mum.


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow congrats on getting your girls back! I have been keeping an eye out for this post since I read it last week, eager to see when you would find them... made me really happy when I saw the new title!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is amazing ...glad she has made it home.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------

